
Workers from Amazon, Instacart, others call in sick to protest virus protections - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/1/21243905/mayday-strike-boycott-amazon-target-walmart-whole-foods-instacart-shiptstrike
======
aspenmayer
Original title too long. It was:

Workers from Amazon, Instacart, and others are calling in sick to protest poor
virus protections

